# Can you reuse melted soap bases?



## Luv2Soap (Apr 2, 2015)

I am planning on making some M&P soap tonight for the first time. In the event that I melt too much, can I just let the unused portion harden again and use this at a later time? What about if I fragrance it? Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2015)

If this is a purchased m&p base yes, it can be remelted several times.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes. That's the beauty of MP! Even if you fragrance it, color it, mold it, whatever, it can be remelted again and again. You might need to occasionally add a little water or glycerin though because it can dry out. I wouldn't do that until I remelted it at least 5 times though.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 2, 2015)

So awesome - thanks guys!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 2, 2015)

One more question - can you put melt & pour in squeeze bottles and do designs like the peacock swirl?


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 2, 2015)

No, that is the down side to M&P.  It will cool down to quickly for you to do intricate swirling.  Now if you have infinite patience you might be able to, but you will be remelting and pouring and remelting and pouring many many many times. The problem is once you have all your nice colored lines made the soap has hardened and you can not swirl it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 2, 2015)

yeah that's one thing that is strange to me about M&P, the window between watery syrup and glop is about 4.263 seconds.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 2, 2015)

Julie, I don't think so.  I started w/MP and got into CP in part b/c I loved the look of MP swirls and was curious about replicating them.  You *can* get a nice, pretty simple (2/3 color unstructured) swirl in MP, but the density differences are too much to do something like a peacock swirl.

There are some people who do amazing MP swirls, though, see eg:  http://fr.attirance.lv/lv_en/catalogue/c76/soap/honey-coffee-chocolate-coconut-soap

I've tried and tried to replicate that one and have never been able to do it, though.


----------

